# Memory foam mattress users...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

...please give your opinions on them. We need to get a new mattress here soon, and with my wife and I both having some back issues, would like some info on these from users. 

What does one look for when purchasing? Are the non 'Temperpedic' ones as good as the temperpedics? Any type of spec to look for in the foam? Anything you don't like about them? 

Feel free to expound and give opinions. As expensive as these are, we'd like to make an informed decision if we go that route. Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We don't have the mattress, but we do use all memory foam pillows and love them. With the pillows, it does indeed make a huge difference if you buy a good one or go to Wal-Mart and pick one up that costs half the price, so I assume the mattress would be the same. 
The one thing I have heard about the mattresses is that they can be hot, so that may be something to keep in mind.

We use the Sleep Number (Select Comfort) bed and both of us just love that, so that may be another option to look into if you have back problems since they can be adjusted until you find what works exactly right for you.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a memory foam topper on my mattress that I bought on eBay. It's great.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Bert H said:


> ...please give your opinions on them. We need to get a new mattress here soon, and with my wife and I both having some back issues, would like some info on these from users.
> 
> What does one look for when purchasing? Are the non 'Temperpedic' ones as good as the temperpedics? Any type of spec to look for in the foam? Anything you don't like about them?
> 
> Feel free to expound and give opinions. As expensive as these are, we'd like to make an informed decision if we go that route. Thanks.


I used to sleep on a 15 year old matress and it made my back hurt. So my mom and I went to buy a new matress. I tried out one of those developed by nasa memory foam beds for a few weeks and I didnt like how I sunk into it. I ended up just getting a pillowtop matress. I like it a lot more than the foam. I find the momoery foam uncomfortable, but it probbably is good if you like it!

Just dont get one of these foam matresses!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Being somewhat granola heads ourselves my wife and I opted to get an organic latex mattress. It was equally as pricey, but it does have a 10 year warranty that does not depreciate. www.organicmattressstore.com You can choose the firmness that you prefer and you can even have one half be firmer than the other.

We looked at the Select Comfort beds and I was turned off by their warranty because they pro-rate it for every year that you have the bed. I've also heard mixed reviews about their customer service when the warranty is needed. I know plenty of people that love them though.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Bert I recommend getting yourself a pillow top mattress (costco has great deals on them, they are comfortable, and if you don't end up liking it, take it back a few months later no questions asked).

The problem with Foam mattresses like Temperpedic is they sink so much that at first it feels good, but after a few nights of sleeping bent and out of shape, you'll feel sore. Not to mention they do get hot.

-John N.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had a tempurpedic for 4 or 5 years now. I love it. If I sleep in motels or on another bed, I notice how much I love my matress. My now ex gf had an expensive pillowtop and we both liked mine way more. I know 3 people who had sleepnumbers and switched to a tempur and love it. I see tempurpedics for a grand on ebay with freeshipping. If you are interested, that is super cheap, I think that was for a queen. I would highly recommend the tempurpedic, and I have heard bad things about generic once.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Bert, I see that we all have very differing opinions on the matter, but many of the mattress dealers will let you have a free home trial for 30 days or so (I know the sleep number does), so you may want to go that route to pick what works best for you and your wife. It is a lot of money to spend, so you want to find what works best for you before dishing it out. I know someone who just dropped a ton on a good pillowtop and can't stand it after sleeping on it for a few weeks. Not saying that they are bad, but everyone is different.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

I recently purchased an aireloom mattress with memory foam pad. when in get home if you like I can actually tell you what model it is, but its very similar to the one I link to below.
http://www.aireloom.com/products3.asp

without a doubt, this bed is the best investment my girlfriend and I have ever made.
the bed is superior to the quality of other memory foam beds on the market, it lasts longer and is warrantied. it is the only handmade bed still made in the US. it is the same bed you will sleep on in the 4 seasons hotel in Las Vegas luxury suites.

my work requires a lot of sitting in a chair typing, and additonally, I often spend hours on end driving a forklift or around the bay area from military base to military base checking on freight. my back used to go out frequently as a result of this abuse, and i would be in serious pain on a regular basis. ive seen many doctors, and they all said my back pain was related to sciatica, and that the only thing that would help is more exercise, less sitting and driving, and even possibly cortizone(sp?) shots or surgery. since I purchased this bed over a year ago, I have not thrown out my back since. my sleep is better than at any point in my life previous, and my partner says I no longer wake her up with my restless sleep habits. im so used to this bed now, I cant even come close to sleeping on anything else. i just lay in bed and toss and turn till the sun comes up, dreaming of my Eastern King mattress, 100% freaking amazing.

and oh yeah...we bought the medium firmness.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

JanS said:


> Bert, I see that we all have very differing opinions on the matter, but many of the mattress dealers will let you have a free home trial for 30 days or so (I know the sleep number does), so you may want to go that route to pick what works best for you and your wife. It is a lot of money to spend, so you want to find what works best for you before dishing it out. I know someone who just dropped a ton on a good pillowtop and can't stand it after sleeping on it for a few weeks. Not saying that they are bad, but everyone is different.


You're right, Jan, a lot of different opinions. I guess I sort of expected it, but was hoping to hear a lot of good stuff about this product, which is clearly not the case. Yeah, so I guess we'll be doing the route to the mattress stores and trying them out there to get some idea. Hopefully, we'll pick one we can live with or decide by the 30 day return policy.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Bought a Tempur and love it!! No aches and pains. No tossing and turning I just get in it and before you know it it's morning.

The sales person said that you either love it or hate it. 

You really have to go to a mattress store and try one! Wear comfortable clothes and just relax. You'll know the right one when you start to nod off!!!


----------

